# Cutting a radius on a small item with a router



## dkeller33 (Feb 20, 2010)

I know this is woodworking but I'm totally lost and need help. I'm in the process of manufacturing a product from UHMW polyethylene. It's 1 1/2" by 2" and 1/4" thick. I put a roundover on the top 4 edges with my router table. I would like to put a small radius on all 4 corners.

Can anyone tell me how I can do this with my router and/or router table? There has to be some method of making a jig to perform the operation but like I said earlier, I'm lost........:confused1:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

By what method are you sizing the piece to 1.5 x 2 ?


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Ignore this posting.

See below.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

If you are making multiple pieces, stack them and route the same way prior to the edge radius...on your router table. Then (assuming you have a guide bearing bit) route the edges. 









If you are not making multiple pieces make some wooden blocks 1.5x2 to "sandwich" the plastic and clamp it together and then radius the corners the same way.


----------



## dkeller33 (Feb 20, 2010)

I actually thought about that after I posted this. The only issue is I route the 2 edges before I cut the 1 1/2" strips to size. It saves a lot of time to route the long edges first and I do these things by the dozens. I would get my nice radius but increase my labor time extremely.

What are the chances it'll work with the roundover already on the 2 sides? I guess I can scrap a couple trying it.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> What are the chances it'll work with the roundover already on the 2 sides?


Depends on the diameter of your guide bearing. Run the guide bearing on the edges that havent been radiused.

The only other option I can think of is a guide pattern on a vacuum table or a shear...which is considerable initial expense in tooling or fabrication.


----------



## RLFX (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi maybe try some thing like this !


----------

